# White Spot Assassins



## Andrew (Feb 24, 2005)

I recieved a pair of white spot assassins today, and the female was kept in a colony so she was already mated. She has laid 6 eggs so far(5 of them during shipping), how long will she continue to lay eggs?

Ill try and get some pics up tomorrow.  

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Andrew (Feb 28, 2005)

Well, it seems that a mated female white spot assassin will lay around 3 - 5 eggs every 4 - 5 days. I finally took some pics of them, you can see the pics here:

http://mantids.fotopic.net/c448006.html

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## FieroRumor (Mar 1, 2005)

Cool pictures!

What do you feed them?


----------

